# Duocide DG



## bmw (Aug 29, 2018)

Anybody used Duocide DG? I have some available at my local place for $36 for a 40lb. bag. I've read it's good as both a curative and preventative. Can anyone provide any results info or when to apply? I'm primarily interested in grub prevention and control.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

bmw said:


> Anybody used Duocide DG? I have some available at my local place for $36 for a 40lb. bag. I've read it's good as both a curative and preventative. Can anyone provide any results info or when to apply? I'm primarily interested in grub prevention and control.


Unless I was looking at the wrong label it states that it will only kill insects that are present in/on the soil at the time of application, so I don't see how it's a preventative. Seems kind of pricey for what it is.


----------



## Mdballer123 (8 mo ago)

I used it and honestly didn't see a difference. I applied it at the max rate of 8lbs.


----------

